# Ringworm, stopping the itch?



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Ziva is being treated for ringworm right now, and has been for several weeks, she doesn't seem to be improving that much, the sore on her ear is not crusty, but is still red, the ones on her neck look about the same. She itches herself constantly (pretty much 24/7). It's cold so I've been having them wear sweaters and she's ruining every single one of them because she's so itchy!
Here is what she's on: 
Ketoconazole orally daily 
Miconazole shampoo twice a week (followed by an oatmeal anti-itch conditioner) 
Tea Tree Oil applied 3x a day to lesions 
Clotrimazole ointment applied 3x a day to lesions 

Is there anything we can do to cut back the itching? I feel so bad for her, she's constantly itchy.


----------

